# Fish responses to Fluorescent lights vs LEDs



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if fish interpret lights differently? I have heard that LEDs are not a 'natural' source of light and for that matter, neither are fluorescents. Old style bulbs are the closest to natural light. Has anyone heard anything (or know anything) about how fish respond to different sources of light? I know plants dont care, all they want is UV.

Any insight is appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

What do you mean natural light, you mean the temperature?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I mean the colour of the light. LEDs have no temperature


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I could be wrong but I actually believe plants do care and perhaps more than fish IME
Dunno bout fish though, if mine don't like it they find shade lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Im just wondering if they actually respond differently to different colours of light, from different sources. old style, fluorescents or LEDs


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I could be wrong but I actually believe plants do care and perhaps more than fish IME
> Dunno bout fish though, if mine don't like it they find shade lol


I have heard there are LED grow lights for indoor grow-ops, if you know what I mean. They use less power, emit less heat, and work just as well. So plants MAY not care.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

plants very much care, as long as it is the right wavelength for them to photosynthesize, and likewize for corals I beleive. For fresh water I understand 6500 degrees K is the correct temperature (not got anything to do with the heat the bulbs emit) and for salt you want to go to 10000 degrees K. LEDs are VERY specific in the wavelengths they emit, and various combinations of emiters will produce the correct array for the use.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

As far as the fish go, I know my congo tetras would spawn every morning when the natural sunlight from a nearby window hit the tank, they never did when I moved them away from a natural source.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats interesting, im sure alot of fish would react in a similiar way especially wild caught, a sence of normality adverse to t5 ho's.. i wonder i there is a way to utilize actual daylight without the negatives usually found ie algae explosion


mollyb said:


> As far as the fish go, I know my congo tetras would spawn every morning when the natural sunlight from a nearby window hit the tank, they never did when I moved them away from a natural source.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

ThePhoenix said:


> I mean the colour of the light. LEDs have no temperature


I dont know much about LED but I would think they must have a certain temperature depending on the light.
For fish I think in the midday 6500K or so would be very close to noon light, then may be you can use something with a lower temperature to stimulate sun rise and sun set and so on at different hours? Then at night you can turn off the light and use night light, as in natural unless they live very deep under there should not be complete diarkness. I dont think most fish like light with a very high temperature for a very long time but I could be wrong. There is one called colormax which is kind of a mixture of various wavelength and temperature for a more soft look. 
If you are concerned about they feeling secure you can put floating plants in your tank so they can hide in the shade when it is too bright.
Some tree branches and may be a 3d background with some natural substrate with plants, rocks, and caves for them to hide when they want to be left alone...can all make them feel more comfortable.
Those light bulbs in my opinion are just junk. They over heat very quickly and do not last at all. They can really heat up your water surface and the temperature is mostly all wrong.
Plants do care what light you use...big time.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

can someone tell me if this exists:

A light fixture specifically designed for fish tanks that emulates the sun. you can set the sunrise and sunset times, and in the morning the light starts off really dim and slowly gets brighter and eventually dims and turns off at sunset.

Did I just invent this idea or does it exist already?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Coralife Aqualight Digital Power Center - Substrate & Bedding - Reptile - PetSmart
programable timer, set different lights <multiple> up to different schedules, one on in morning , all on for noon, all off except one for dusk, moonlights for bed...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

some of those 4 bulb t5 rigs have 2 cords so you can achieve this easier


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I use fluorescent bulbs on my tanks. I by the daylight bulbs which are around 6500k which use more of the red and blue colors from the spectrum. I have been told it would be better to use a full spectrum bulb but they are very expensive to by in comparison. I have no experience with LED lighting.


----------

